# What's the difference btwn Ultegra Di2 6700, 6770, 6800, 6870 ?



## Gc0aifi (Jul 10, 2013)

I couldn't find a comparison of the various Ultegra Di2 model numbers on the Shimano site. 

Looking at bike specs there are several numbers listed for different bikes at different LBSs. 

Just trying to understand what the differences between them are.

Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

6700 is manual, 6770 is Di2.
6800 is manual, 6870 is Di2.


----------



## Gc0aifi (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you!

Is 68x0 = 11 speed and old-school 67x0 = 10 speed? 


Is it possible to (1) change the old-school shimano/sram free hubs from 10 speed to 11 speed + (2) reprogram the 6770 Ultegra Di2 RD and Shifters to shift across the 11 speed cassette?
Or 
Does changing from a 10 speed to 11 speed setup mean buying new wheels, 6870 shifters, RD, crankset and FD?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Gc0aifi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is 68x0 = 11 speed and old-school 67x0 = 10 speed?
> 
> ...


Yes, 68XX is 11 and 67XX is 10. 

Depends on which wheels you have...on most you can install an 11speed free hub from the hubs manufacturer and install an 11 speed cassette. 

Check out this thread...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/shimano/replace-6770-rear-derailleur-9070-7970-a-302051.html


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

Gc0aifi said:


> I couldn't find a comparison of the various Ultegra Di2 model numbers on the Shimano site.
> 
> Looking at bike specs there are several numbers listed for different bikes at different LBSs.
> 
> ...


6700 = Mechanical, 10 speed: 2,336 grams

6800 = Mechanical, 11 speed, better ergonomic shifters, 2,301 grams

6770 = Electric, 10 speed, bigger motors than Dura-Ace Di2, less battery life, not programmable without firmware upgrade, so-so shifter ergonomics, can only handle the main shifters from the junction box, 2402 grams

6870 - Electric, 11 speed, improved/smaller motors, programmable, better shifter ergonomics, can handle add-on shifters (e.g. on the drops, on tri-bars, etc up to 5), 2333 grams

You'll notice the new electric is essentially the same weight as mechanical. And a big portion of that weight is now inside the seat post where it has less impact.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bikingmeditation said:


> 6700 = Mechanical, 10 speed: 2,336 grams
> 
> 6800 = Mechanical, 11 speed, better ergonomic shifters, 2,301 grams
> 
> ...


Less impact than what? Handling wise it would be preferable to have the battery as low as possible, not up at the top of the seat post.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

On some newer bikes, I've seen the battery pack mounted either on the downtube or the chainstays fairly close to, if not directly underneath, the bottom bracket.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

so are you saying 6770 can't handle the add on shifters ???


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

You can add shift buttons to the 6770. To change shift options you need the Shimano sm-pce1 link box so upgrading the 6770 firmware at that point isn't a big deal. If you replace the 6770 front and rear derailuers with the 6870 versions you have 11-speed shifting.


----------



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

Is the front mech FD 6870 compatible with a 10 spd rear derailleur (RD 6770) setup with a firmware upgrade? I'd like to have the sleeker new front mech FD 6870 but I'm not inclined to go to a 11 spd rear setup (I need to upgrade cassette, chain and chainrings then).

/K


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

bikingmeditation said:


> And a big portion of that weight is now inside the seat post where it has less impact.


SM-BTR2 (internal seatpost battery) is under 60 grams. 55g on my scale.


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

gandhi said:


> Is the front mech FD 6870 compatible with a 10 spd rear derailleur (RD 6770) setup with a firmware upgrade? I'd like to have the sleeker new front mech FD 6870 but I'm not inclined to go to a 11 spd rear setup (I need to upgrade cassette, chain and chainrings then).
> 
> /K


Yes you can use FD-6870 with 6770. The RD-6870 is the only component that controls 11 speed, and therefore would require additional upgrades (11sp cassette, compatible wheels, chain).


----------



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks!
/K



Madone SIX said:


> Yes you can use FD-6870 with 6770. The RD-6870 is the only component that controls 11 speed, and therefore would require additional upgrades (11sp cassette, compatible wheels, chain).


----------

